# UFO



## Winona (Oct 9, 2021)

My daughter used my phone to capture this sunset. We didn’t know the UFO was out there until I looked at the photo the next day!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 9, 2021)

-

You almost puzzled me for a second!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 9, 2021)

They killed 4 chairs ... it has begun....


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 10, 2021)

The truth is out there.......


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 10, 2021)

Very funny- I could not resist a play 








Les


----------



## Space Face (Oct 10, 2021)

We are not alone.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 11, 2021)

A fun picture! We need a space invasion about now, just sayin'...


----------



## Winona (Oct 11, 2021)

Lol. I didn’t notice our chairs. 
Lez325-good edit! Haha! 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2021)

Fun stuff, Winona!


----------

